# Mindfulness/Support Group Study at UNC starting in April



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Becky just called me about this study. I've done clinical trials at UNC before so I get called once in awhile, but my IBS is doing so well I can't participate in this on.Here is the information


> quote:If you are a woman (or know a woman)age 16 or older who suffers fromirritable bowel syndrome (IBS), you/she may qualify to participate in aresearch study of two treatment programs to help improve the symptoms ofIBS.In both programs, women of all ages will meet in a group once per weekfor 8 weeks.Â Â In the support group, women will share successfulstrategies for coping with and reducing symptoms of IBS. The mindfulnessgroup combines gentle yoga with a meditation technique.Â Both programshave shown promise for helping people with illnesses.Each group requires coming to a meeting in Chapel Hill for 2 hours eachTuesday, April 3-May 22, 5:00-7:00 p.m., and for 4 hours one Saturdayduring those 8 weeks.Â Groups will be designated randomly by a computerprogram.Â Both groups will be led by an experienced health coach andgroup facilitator. Participants will be asked to fill out questionnairesbefore the first group meeting, two weeks after the program, and 3months, 6 months, and 12 months after the program.Women will be paid $250 for filling out the five groups ofquestionnaires; and parking vouchers will be provided as needed. Participation in the mindfulness training or support group is free.To participate in the study, women must have a diagnosis of IBS from aphysician and current symptoms (abdominal pain or bloating at least onceper week over the past month).Women cannot be in this study if:* unable to attend a meeting in Chapel Hill each Tuesday, April 3-May22;* are pregnant; or* have one of the following disorders:Â Â - severe mental illness;Â Â - inflammatory bowel disease (ulcerative colitis or Crohn's disease);Â Â Â - cancer;Â Â - liver or pancreas disease;Â Â - uncontrolled lactose (milk) intolerance; orÂ Â - celiac disease (wheat intolerance); orÂ Â - a history of major abdominal surgery.


If you are interested call or email Becky Coble.Ph: 919-966-8586Email: rcoble###med.unc.edu


----------

